# foam grips vs bar tape



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

Hey all, I'm looking to upgrade from my trusty Yeti grips. Saving weight is an issue for me, but my primary concern is comfort. I've been noticing some wrist problems lately, probably primarily due to shitty keyboard setup on the computers at work, but it translates over to the bike and I feel it while I'm riding too. So I'm looking for some grips that will reduce vibration and be comfy. I've heard good things about Titec and Ritchey foam grips, I've also heard good things about road bar tape as MTB grips. Can anyone compare these three options?

Thanks,


----------



## Motivated (Jan 13, 2004)

*tape for me*

I have large hands and find my hands get tired grabbing small diameter grips. Foam is totally customizable. Of course you can adjust the grip width, diameter (even vary it along the bar - even create a stubby barend), but I like to add strips of it horizontally on the bar and then overwrap it. I do this under the ball of my hand and where my fingers hit under the bar. Some people start the wrap at the end of the bar and use electrical tape to secure the free end. I prefer starting at the brake lever and working out, then tucking the free end into the bar and pushing in a standard plug (not the chromed plastic one that comes in the box!!).

The major drawback to tape is that you can't easily remove/reinstall brake levers and shifters.

As far as weight goes I have not yet weighed grips or bar tape. I use one roll for 2 grips.

Also if you have wrist problems try rotating your handlebar forward maybe 20-30 degrees.



FishMan473 said:


> Hey all, I'm looking to upgrade from my trusty Yeti grips. Saving weight is an issue for me, but my primary concern is comfort. I've been noticing some wrist problems lately, probably primarily due to shitty keyboard setup on the computers at work, but it translates over to the bike and I feel it while I'm riding too. So I'm looking for some grips that will reduce vibration and be comfy. I've heard good things about Titec and Ritchey foam grips, I've also heard good things about road bar tape as MTB grips. Can anyone compare these three options?
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## Ty (May 20, 2004)

Titec Pork Rinds 19 grams for two foam grips and two end caps.

Very light but certainly not the most comfortable, I love them, but if you are having wrist problems I would go for something a little 'softer'


----------



## ctracer01 (Oct 17, 2004)

i say tape. i just triple wrapped some gel tape-same diameter as my gripshift and sooooooooo comfortable


----------



## barrows (Jul 6, 2004)

*ESI grips*

I like Ritchey WCS foam grips, but I just recently got a pair of Extreme Steering grips and these are my new favorites. The ES grips are made of silicone foam which feels more durable then the Ritchey or Titec foam grips, and they come in two sizes (diameters). The ES grips also feature a kind of elliptical profile so that you can align the thicker side where your palm contacts the bar. These are very comfortable with no weird molded shapes or nubs and the weight is pretty good. The full size race version (thinner) weighs 44 gm a pair and can be trimmed some for use. I do not have the thicker ones, but I would assume they weigh just a little more. I think the web address is: extremesteering.com they sell direct.


----------



## Trevor! (Dec 23, 2003)

Love my extralight Foam grips. I cant recall the weigh but I think around the 20gm mark was about right with plugs included.

I've been using foamies for about a year and a half and could never go back to anything else.


----------



## mpap89 (Mar 10, 2005)

i am using pork rinds and i'm really happy with them. I've converted all my friends to them, but they are getting hard to come by in the us, cause titec is not making them anymore. i got mine from www.bluemountaincyclery.com. but they are on backorder for two weeks right now.


----------



## Greg in IL (Jan 12, 2004)

mpap89 said:


> i am using pork rinds and i'm really happy with them. I've converted all my friends to them, but they are getting hard to come by in the us, cause titec is not making them anymore. i got mine from www.bluemountaincyclery.com. but they are on backorder for two weeks right now.


Try WebCyclery
I just ordered a pair.


----------



## Axis II (May 10, 2004)

I've been thinking about this issue lately too. I recently had to do some makeshift plumbing on a leeky pipe with some stuff I got at the hardware store called Tommy Tape. This stuff is super tacky and light and me thinks would make for some great grips. Anyone tried this stuff before? I'm on board with foam grips for the weight benefit but their slippery nature is a buzz kill.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

I put cinelli gel tape on the fat chance I just built up.. (it has bullhorn bars) and I can honestly say its more comfortable than any grip I have ever used.


----------



## stoked (Mar 23, 2004)

mpap89 said:


> i am using pork rinds and i'm really happy with them. I've converted all my friends to them, but they are getting hard to come by in the us, cause titec is not making them anymore. i got mine from www.bluemountaincyclery.com. but they are on backorder for two weeks right now.


I have been thinking about pork grinds as a replacement for oury grips. Weight savings would be 80g or so. I read some reviews that do not recommend them for people with large or x-L size gloves. How is your experience in terms of size? I really like the fat feel of the Ourys but have not seen titecs in person. what is the diameter? also if you or your friends have size L or XL glove size , how do they feel about them?

thanks


----------



## carbnjunkie (Aug 21, 2003)

*you guys forgot...*

Foam actually absorbs minor vibration. on my 80mm setup, it helps mucho.


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

*foam grips for me*

So I went ahead and tried some things this week. I could get bar tape immediately from my LBS so I bought a roll of the Specialized stuff and gave it a try. Absolutely horrible. The bar tape definitely absorbed shock well, and it was light, but there was no torsional grip, so I had to have a death grip on the bars and my hands cramped up pretty bad by the end of an 11 mile loop. That and the bar tape started unraveling from one grip after about 10 miles, even though I had used both tape and plugged the end. No good.

I was riding with some guys from my old college team, and they're sponsored by Ritchey, so one Guy sold me a spare Ritchey WCS True Grips (foam) for cheap. They are awesome. Great grip, great shock absorption. These will definitely be my new grips. I may try the Titec Pork Rinds (if they're available) at some time in the future, just because they are so much lighter, but I'm happy with the Ritcheys for now.


----------



## bhsavery (Aug 19, 2004)

You should read that velonews article (from the buyers guide issue) about how the pro teams double wrap the tape and glue it down to itself. Works much better than just wrapping it on.


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

I'm waiting for a shipment of Dimension Black Cork grips. Very comfortable as stock my H-bars. Will weigh them for you guys.


----------



## fritZman (Jan 9, 2004)

barrows said:


> I like Ritchey WCS foam grips, but I just recently got a pair of Extreme Steering grips and these are my new favorites. The ES grips are made of silicone foam which feels more durable then the Ritchey or Titec foam grips, and they come in two sizes (diameters). The ES grips also feature a kind of elliptical profile so that you can align the thicker side where your palm contacts the bar. These are very comfortable with no weird molded shapes or nubs and the weight is pretty good. The full size race version (thinner) weighs 44 gm a pair and can be trimmed some for use. I do not have the thicker ones, but I would assume they weigh just a little more. I think the web address is: extremesteering.com they sell direct.


I just got a set of ESI's "Chunky" grips last night. Only 58 gr including end caps.

Mounted them and am giving them that 24 hr set-in period. I'll be trying them tonight.

They look/feel comfy though.


----------



## mpap89 (Mar 10, 2005)

i just recieved my rinds from bluemountaincyclery.com and i recieved an email from titec. they aren't discontinuing the pork rinds. they are just out of stock and they are updating their website. so never fear. we don't need to stock up on pork rinds. 
-mpap


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

28g for the pretty thick, closed end, black Dimension cork grips. 
Notice they add about a half inch on each side of your bar. No room for barends unless you cut them, but thanks to the nice edge on the ends, very, very good for standing climbing.
These should be ideal for twist shifter setups. The inner end of the grip tapers from thivk to thin, so you can cut them to exactly match the shifters.

$7 to try it out. I don't have Dimension stocks. Yet.


----------

